# Pas de son 5.1 sur Atv2



## ARnooo (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Certains films haute qualité ne diffusent aucun son (5.1) sur l'atv2.
J'ai changé les réglages audio et passé dolby digital de auto à activé comme conseillé sur certains forums, mais ces films restent muets!
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## vg93179 (16 Décembre 2011)

ARnooo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Certains films haute qualité ne diffusent aucun son (5.1) sur l'atv2.
> J'ai changé les réglages audio et passé dolby digital de auto à activé comme conseillé sur certains forums, mais ces films restent muets!
> Merci pour vos conseils.





Comment ont été encodés ces films ? Comportent ils plusieurs pistes sons dont certaines en DTS ? 
L'apple TV ne lit pas le DTS : quand le film est en lecture, reste appuyé sur le bouton central de la télécommande  : il te donnera acces aux différentes pistes audio. Choisi la piste surround en Dolb.dig


----------



## ARnooo (16 Décembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas eu besoin d reencoder les films car j'utilise atv flash.Lorsque je presse le bouton central je n'ai qu'une seule piste audio de proposée: la 5.1


C'est rageant d'avoir les films en bonne qualité mais sans le son!


----------



## ARnooo (18 Décembre 2011)

Les pistes audio concernées sont au format DTS.
Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème?
Merci


----------



## sparo (18 Décembre 2011)

C'est normal, pourque le son fonctionne sur une atv2.
Piste 0 : acc stéréo
Piste 1 : ac3

Pour régler ces problème :
Dans tout les cas handbrake avec le profil atv2 mais c'est long
Tu reeencode le son avec ffmpeg le son et tu recréer un m4v avec subbler, très rapide mais plus chiant


----------



## ARnooo (18 Décembre 2011)

Ok, j'ai ressorti iFlicks pour réencoder les films dont la piste audio est au format DTS à 6 canaux. C'est plus long à mettre en place mais fonctionnel.
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## krysto69 (20 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'ai eu aussi le même problème sur Atv2 non jailbreak...J'ai tout simplement réglé le problème en modifiant les paramètres audio : 
Dans la section "Audio et vidéo" j'ai réglé le Dolby Digital en "activé" eu lieu de "Auto" qui est le réglage par défaut...


Tout mes films encodés avec handbrake, et qui ont la caractéristique d'être en 5.1/dts sortent en stéréo sur mon ampli si l'Apple Tv est en réglage "auto" pour le Dolby digital et sortent en dts/5.1 si les réglages (de Dolby digital) sont sur "activé"...


Pour moi ça a marche avec une manip aussi simple que ça, mais fallait y penser...


----------

